# How many cyds does a short bed chevy hold?



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm having a debate with a guy who is trying to tell me he hauled 35cyds out of a property in 3 trips with only a short bed half ton chevy. 

Isn't there a chart somewhere?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Short answer would be no, but I have seen some crazy things in the backs of trucks.

If it was what I like to call a circus load, ie loaded higher than the cab and swaying back and forth around turns and at stops, then maybe.

New body style chevy trucks come in 5'8", 6'5", and 8' beds. Using that fancy pvc frame that safeguard recommends, or loading standard full size stoves in back, you should figure 12 cyds max if you loaded 6 stoves, 2 high.

Several nationals that we dealt with considered a 16'x7' landscape trailer capable of hauling 25 cyds when full. If you tried to figure in more than that with one trailer, they would cut the invoice.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

First off I'd ask for his load pics and second I'd go over the math with him. 

If that doesn't work........ might be time to cut ties.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I'm having a debate with a guy who is trying to tell me he hauled 35cyds out of a property in 3 trips with only a short bed half ton chevy.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't there a chart somewhere?



3cyds, unless stacked in some ungodly tweaker like fashion.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> 3cyds, unless stacked in some ungodly tweaker like fashion.


This is what I told him. I will post his load pics later y'all will get a chuckle. This was his first and last job for me. He talked a great game but lost something in delivery.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*A full sized short bed is close enough to 36 sq. feet*

or 1.33 cubic yard per foot high.


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow. I had a longbed with plywood sides and could only fit 8-10 safely. . Guess he figured the more he had on each load, the more that would fall off on the way to the dumps and less money going towards dump fees... safeguard 101. Lol. People these days.


----------



## Jovashut (Mar 7, 2013)

*Here goes*



Craigslist Hack said:


> This is what I told him. I will post his load pics later y'all will get a chuckle. This was his first and last job for me. He talked a great game but lost something in delivery.


Going thru many debates as well and over a conference call w/NFR and my regional we all came up with 7cy in a full size pu w/side rails. Being a short bed my guess would be 5.5 max. But as I stated NFR will allow me 7 with my full size chevy.:thumbsup:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Thats generous, I believe its around 3ish if level full with the bed rails. 
Thats how a landfill counts it that charges by the yrd for incoming debris.


----------



## Jovashut (Mar 7, 2013)

*Here is what MCS states*

* Chevy/GMC Reg/Ext Cab, Std Bed*
* Chevy/GMC Reg/Ext Cab, Long Bed*
* Chevy/GMC Crew Cab, Short Bed*
* Toyota Tacoma*
 60.7 cubic ft = 2.25 cyd
 75.5 cubic ft = 2.79 cyd
 53.2 cubic ft = 1.97 cyd
 73.5" x 56.7" x 18" = 1.61 cyd
 3 squares of shingles2.5 squares of shingles/felt/decking1,000 SF of 5/8" Drywall1,100 SF of carpet or pad
 4 squares of shingles3 squares of shingles/felt/decking1,200 SF of 5/8" Drywall1,400 SF of carpet or pad
 2.5 squares of shingles2 squares of shingles/felt/decking800 SF of 5/8" Drywall1,000 SF of carpet or pad
 2 squares of shingles1.5 squares of shingles/felt/decking700 SF of 5/8" Drywall800 SF of carpet or pad


My guess is they are not including side rails.


----------



## RServant (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm seeing numbers with the short bed being roughly 5.33 ft x 6.5 ft. So if I'm doing the math right, the load would be roughly 9 ft tall starting from the bottom of the bed up. L x W x H divided by 27 right?


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Chevy's don't haul much of anything! :thumbsup: Haul it with a Ford!


----------



## EXTKY (Dec 4, 2013)

RServant said:


> I'm seeing numbers with the short bed being roughly 5.33 ft x 6.5 ft. So if I'm doing the math right, the load would be roughly 9 ft tall starting from the bottom of the bed up. L x W x H divided by 27 right?


Right, he would have to stack each load 9' high to be close to 35.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

The wheel wells reduce the amount quite a bit. Here are two charts.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Seriously, a chart with pictures?

Maybe I'm just old, but I always just figure out how much volume a container holds (including a truck bed) by multiplying LxWxH. 
In all my 46 years that formula has never failed me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I feel like this is just chumming the waters. Here is every load shot he turned in with his 35cyd invoice.

There was only maybe 18cyds in the entire house and I know for a fact he sold a bed and dresser. I don't really care about that I HATE seeing nice stuff just thrown away and if he can make a few bucks all the better.


----------



## RServant (Jul 13, 2013)

Alright now, fork over the pics of the loaded 30 yarder.


----------



## EXTKY (Dec 4, 2013)

Looks like only 2 loads and at the max 12 cyds.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

EXTKY said:


> Looks like only 2 loads and at the max 12 cyds.


 Looks like that to me..


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

How long until someone notices he didn't break down those cheap plastic shelves?:whistling2:


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Seriously, a chart with pictures?
> 
> Maybe I'm just old, but I always just figure out how much volume a container holds (including a truck bed) by multiplying LxWxH.
> In all my 46 years that formula has never failed me. :thumbsup:



Ah, yes, but you have the skill of mathematics. These charts were rolled out by Altisource a few years back to help the mathematically challenged I presume. My tongue-in-cheek post loses something in a forum.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I feel like this is just chumming the waters. Here is every load shot he turned in with his 35cyd invoice.
> 
> There was only maybe 18cyds in the entire house and I know for a fact he sold a bed and dresser. I don't really care about that I HATE seeing nice stuff just thrown away and if he can make a few bucks all the better.


he better stop putting that much wood it the bed! he`s going to break that truck! LOL I`m not seeing much more than 10 cyd in all the photos


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> he better stop putting that much wood it the bed! he`s going to break that truck! LOL I`m not seeing much more than 10 cyd in all the photos


I may show him this thread?

When he came to the interview he had a trailer and a mower etc. I now feel like maybe he borrowed that setup. I'm not sure? He just seems sketchy and I think he's going to get pretty upset when the client says they only see 10cyds and whack the invoice because he took poor pics. A couple of years ago I put together a pretty comprehensive "How to Book" for preservation and I send it to any one who comes to work for us. Then I ask them to sign a document stating that they read it and understand it. It does no good.

He seems like a nice guy and he worked for someone who had an Altisource contract for 4 years. I have no clue how unless he is lying because he doesn't understand the business.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I may show him this thread?
> 
> When he came to the interview he had a trailer and a mower etc. I now feel like maybe he borrowed that setup. I'm not sure? He just seems sketchy and I think he's going to get pretty upset when the client says they only see 10cyds and whack the invoice because he took poor pics. A couple of years ago I put together a pretty comprehensive "How to Book" for preservation and I send it to any one who comes to work for us. Then I ask them to sign a document stating that they read it and understand it. It does no good.
> 
> He seems like a nice guy and he worked for someone who had an Altisource contract for 4 years. I have no clue how unless he is lying because he doesn't understand the business.


I have always used employees and there were always problems with photos,piss poor work performance, or they were so dumb I wasn`t sure how they found there way to work every morning. I never tried subs because I ran into so much problems with my employees. figured if I subs and they didn`t do job right or staged everything I would have to fixture after the paying them to do. With employees I still was paying but not as much and I could control better. But with employees I ran in to them wrecking my trucks(3) tearing up my equipment. 

Had my lawn guy quit for a second time in a month and I thing i`m done with full time employees! I`ll still get people to help with clean outs. I put myself on temp. medical leave with Cyprexx! Nothing wrong trying to money owe before quitting. should stopped working for them years ago,getting a lot of work doesn`t mean I`m making money!! seen this at tax time. made less gross in 2013 than in 2012,2011,ect. but had more in expenses went up.


----------



## bcollins (Apr 21, 2013)

*9 yrds maybe*

The most we would get is maybe 9 yards out of this due to not enough pics taken from all around the truck. We are expected to brake everything down that we can because if they ( customer ) see gaps in the photo they say it was not compressed . The only way I see him getting more is if they are going to give more for first load due to the weight of the railroad ties. People who don't do this work all the time don't understand that good pics mean everything in this biz also we are required to show us measuring every load this also helps and hurts at times with some clients:thumbsup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Here is every load shot he turned in with his 35cyd invoice.


Well no wonder it sounded so unbelievable. You never mentioned he had the tailgate down!

Little guy always getting burned by the man...


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> 3cyds, unless stacked in some ungodly tweaker like fashion.


 Or do you mean some ungodly craigs lister fashion. I have been running into more and more SG newbs that seem fat dumb and overly pleased with their new pricing. CANT be licensed nor bonded


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

He came by yesterday looking for more work. I explained why I didn't feel comfortable giving him anymore work and I showed him this thread. He actually chuckled a couple of times and finally said "well the banks just don't want to pay ANYTHING to have someone work on their houses. How do these guys make any money?"

I had to exain to him about speed and efficiency. How most guys spend more time staring at a job and planning how they are going to run it out than it takes a good contractor to complete it. It all comes down to less talk more action. 

He wants to ride with me next week and see how we do things. I told him I would think about it over the weekend and call him on Monday either way.


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I'm having a debate with a guy who is trying to tell me he hauled 35cyds out of a property in 3 trips with only a short bed half ton chevy.
> 
> Isn't there a chart somewhere?


False!!... It's a Chevrolet :bangin:


----------



## Jovashut (Mar 7, 2013)

*Clh*

:blink:


Craigslist Hack said:


> He came by yesterday looking for more work. I explained why I didn't feel comfortable giving him anymore work and I showed him this thread. He actually chuckled a couple of times and finally said "well the banks just don't want to pay ANYTHING to have someone work on their houses. How do these guys make any money?"
> 
> I had to exain to him about speed and efficiency. How most guys spend more time staring at a job and planning how they are going to run it out than it takes a good contractor to complete it. It all comes down to less talk more action.
> 
> He wants to ride with me next week and see how we do things. I told him I would think about it over the weekend and call him on Monday either way.


I know you have been around awhile and are good at what you do. Are you thinking about taking this guy with you in order to use him/hire him on or is he going to be a competitor? And if he has been working hard I hope he showers so your ride is somewhat enjoyable.:thumbup:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> He came by yesterday looking for more work. I explained why I didn't feel comfortable giving him anymore work and I showed him this thread. He actually chuckled a couple of times and finally said "well the banks just don't want to pay ANYTHING to have someone work on their houses. How do these guys make any money?"
> 
> I had to exain to him about speed and efficiency. How most guys spend more time staring at a job and planning how they are going to run it out than it takes a good contractor to complete it. It all comes down to less talk more action.
> 
> He wants to ride with me next week and see how we do things. I told him I would think about it over the weekend and call him on Monday either way.


You said you got a bad feeling about him. Go with your gut feeling. If it smells like a fish, it is a fish. I have found that my gut knows more than I do sometimes. 

I would ask him some very pointed and detailed questions about the origin of his equipment and about the instruction manual you gave home and why he did not consult it. 

If I was not satisfied by his answers I would tell him politely that he was out. If I was satisfied I might give him a second shot, but he would be on super secret probation for a while.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> You said you got a bad feeling about him. Go with your gut feeling. If it smells like a fish, it is a fish. I have found that my gut knows more than I do sometimes.
> 
> I would ask him some very pointed and detailed questions about the origin of his equipment and about the instruction manual you gave home and why he did not consult it.
> 
> If I was not satisfied by his answers I would tell him politely that he was out. If I was satisfied I might give him a second shot, but he would be on super secret probation for a while.



This is what I'm thinking. I want to be fair and I'm not against helping someone get going but I don't want to train a future competitor or have a charity case on my hands. I have zero interest in riding in a truck with anyone. I work alone it's my preference and I have some traveling to do this week so I don't want to deal with coordinating another guys schedule with mine and I don't have time to play mentor.

My first preservation job I met a guy from a regional out at a property and he ran me through a lock change, and a property condition real fast before he headed to our strip club and river boat. Basically they sent him down here to work with me and he wanted to party on the regionals dime. So I learned on my own as I am sure 90% of the guys on this board did. 

I am going to just tell the guy the truth he's too slow and he expects too much money for too little work to ever be successful in this business. For our program to work you have to be fast, smart, and efficient.


----------

